# Taking the bull by the horns and getting my life back in order



## Barefootgirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Ok girls. We all know menopause makes weight loss difficult.  But it is possible with a little planning and prayer.  This excess weight is literally weighing me down. And now I've developed candida. I'm telling you, if is not one thing it's another with this menopausal body. So my plan is stop being a couch potato,  watch my sugar fat and white flour, and increase fruits and vegetables.  I have a beautiful beach to take walks on but I don't think I'd be able to walk a mile yet. I felt my best doing yoga so going back to what feels good.  And then maybe I'll get ahead of the menopause weight gain. Of course this starts on Monday. I'm making a pot roast and an apple pie for news years day. Happy New Years everyone.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 30, 2022)

Good for you!  I'm not overweight or anything but instead of exercising
" hit and miss", I've decided to start a regular "Yogi Asanas" routine.  
And, I decided to eat better.  (when you live alone, you tend to just
grab whatever tastes good at the moment)
Anyway, I applaud your initiative!


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 30, 2022)

Barefootgirl said:


> my plan is stop being a couch potato, watch my sugar fat and white flour, and increase fruits and vegetables. I have a beautiful beach to take walks on but I don't think I'd be able to walk a mile yet. I felt my best doing yoga so going back to what feels good


I agree with @Gaer: Good for you!!

I'm no girl and know nothing about menopause, but am always happy to see someone trying to better things!  Even if you can't walk a mile get started, soon you'll be walking a lot further.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## C50 (Dec 30, 2022)

Good luck!  I've encouraged many people in exercise and healthy living and one thing I always say is every fit person ever had a first day.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 30, 2022)

Barefootgirl said:


> Ok girls. We all know menopause makes weight loss difficult.  But it is possible with a little planning and prayer.  This excess weight is literally weighing me down. And now I've developed candida. I'm telling you, if is not one thing it's another with this menopausal body. So my plan is stop being a couch potato,  watch my sugar fat and white flour, and increase fruits and vegetables.  I have a beautiful beach to take walks on but I don't think I'd be able to walk a mile yet. I felt my best doing yoga so going back to what feels good.  And then maybe I'll get ahead of the menopause weight gain. Of course this starts on Monday. I'm making a pot roast and an apple pie for news years day. Happy New Years everyone.


Menopausal is something that God, or nature, knew men could never deal with. But I do take what you say seriously. Let me explain about the fruit and vegetables that you mentioned. If you are about to, or have just eaten, best skip the next paragraph.

Some years ago, a visit to the bathroom resulted in a pan full of blood. Hell's bells it had to be cancer, I mean what else could it be? My wife had me in the doctors before my feet could touch the ground, next day, in the outpatients department at the hospital the doctor sent me to, they diagnosed a rupture in the colon, probably caused by high protein diet, coupled with insufficient carbohydrates that are found in fruit and veg.

Since then as well as fresh vegetables on the plate, I have eaten six pieces of different fruits like, apple, pear, banana, small orange, grapes, plums and others. Always a mixture and always raw. Now we have to buy additional toilet tissue. OK I jest, but that's the politest way I can say how regular my bathroom visits are these days.

Have you heard of the expression:
“Breakfast like a king; lunch like a prince; dinner like a pauper?"
 There's a wealth of scientific evidence that suggests front-loading calories to the earlier part of the day supports both weight loss and may help reduce risk factors for heart disease. Reversing meal habits is not an easy thing to do, but having that evening meal much earlier goes a long way to feeling full.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 30, 2022)

Good luck, @Barefootgirl  ! Do what you can with the exercise. In just a couple of weeks, you'll notice an improvement in how much you can do.


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Good luck @Barefootgirl and Happy New Year.


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Good for you!  I'm not overweight or anything but instead of exercising
> " hit and miss", I've decided to start a regular "Yogi Asanas" routine.
> And, I decided to eat better.  (when you live alone, you tend to just
> grab whatever tastes good at the moment)
> Anyway, I applaud your initiative!


Thanks Gaer. Nice to meet a fellow yogi. Nameste


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Menopausal is something that God, or nature, knew men could never deal with. But I do take what you say seriously. Let me explain about the fruit and vegetables that you mentioned. If you are about to, or have just eaten, best skip the next paragraph.
> 
> Some years ago, a visit to the bathroom resulted in a pan full of blood. Hell's bells it had to be cancer, I mean what else could it be? My wife had me in the doctors before my feet could touch the ground, next day, in the outpatients department at the hospital the doctor sent me to, they diagnosed a rupture in the colon, probably caused by high protein diet, coupled with insufficient carbohydrates that are found in fruit and veg.
> 
> ...


Umm well, I'm glad your experience has a happy ending!  I wouldn't be able to give up carbs all together.  It's not for me.  Everything in moderation is the plan. And I like the breakfast lunch and dinner expression. Thank you!


----------

